# My first clousers...



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys...I'm sure this is beginner stuff to y'all, but I just started tinkering with the fly trying kit that I got for Christmas. I started out with some simple wooly buggers and wooly worms, but wanted to try some clousers. I think they turned out fairly decent for my first attempts! What do y'all think...and be honest, if something looks like it needs improvement, please let me know!


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Clauser*

Looks darn good to me


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*clouser*

Looks good. Might want to epoxy the head. What size is it?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Duck feather flies*

I am tying some #10 bead head scud 1x fine wire flies with mallard neck feathers. Check it out.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

flyfishingmike said:


> Looks good. Might want to epoxy the head. What size is it?


Yeah...I was thinking the same thing before I dunk 'em. They're tied on a size 4 Gamakatsu saltwater hook


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

They look good! Clouser is a great starting point and will catch almost anything that swims..


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks good. Only suggestions I have is to make some a little more sparse and add some flash extending past the bucktail just a bit. Try them and see what you like best. I prefer to tie my clousers pretty dang sparse, though. 

That one will catch fish. You are off to a great start.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good to me also & agree on adding some flash to it. I ts a great feeling when you catch a fish on a fly you made yourself.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool...thanks guys. Yeah, I just ordered several hanks of flash to do just that!


----------



## eightweight (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice. Yes add a little krystal flash. Love Gamakatsu hooks, expensive but worth it. 

Just about everything that swims will eat a size 4 chartreuse over white clouser.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Great start man! When I first started tying someone told me to put the first couple you tied aside and look at them from time to time. You will be surprised how you will improve. This sport is so much fun.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've been having fun with it. Its kinda cool to be able to do something fishing-related at the house when I can't get on the water!


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't tie the white for the "beard".
White = bellyside up = dead.
Otherwise good job.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

NW80 said:


> Don't tie the white for the "beard".
> White = bellyside up = dead.
> Otherwise good job.


,

Thanks...thats a really good point! I was wondering about that...I have tied several both ways, but that makes a heck of a lot of sense!


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*White side up*

I am really confused now. Won't that fly ride white side down? that is hook barb down when retrieved?


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope, the eyes will make it right with the hook point up...better for working it over the grass. Tried these out yesterday at Medina lake...didn't hook any fish, but got quite a bit of practice slingin' heavier flies.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*fly*

Dang it, I meant hook point up. Which if I see your picture correctly will put the white on the bottom. So the white side up= dead does't apply to your fly. Right? I mean you tied it correctly?


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah...one of them. If you notice the last two pics, they're opposite. I tied one of each...so one is alive, and the other is dead! I'll be tying them "alive" from now on!


----------

